
Google Maps gets a new icon - davidfoster
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/6/21125275/google-maps-15th-anniversary-new-icon-tabs-design-transit-information-live-view-update-features
======
rvz
Well done Google, this has caused me to use Apple Maps even more.

